# Best Metal Band Of All Time?



## HannahTokes (Jan 26, 2011)

I reckon Pantera are prob the best metal band of all time but suggestions please


----------



## greenkrakzak (Jan 26, 2011)

true shit girl, dethklok if legit too


----------



## wyndorf (Jan 26, 2011)

Nomeansno always gets my head bangin...


----------



## greenkrakzak (Jan 26, 2011)

plus iwresteledabearonce


----------



## HannahTokes (Jan 26, 2011)

greenkrakzak said:


> true shit girl, dethklok if legit too


 
True that! dont forget a good ol' bitta Whitechapel


----------



## greenkrakzak (Jan 26, 2011)

theyre awesome, my bros old band got to play with them! awesome show


----------



## HannahTokes (Jan 26, 2011)

Serious?? what was your bro's old band called?


----------



## greenkrakzak (Jan 26, 2011)

the white lotus they were local to louisville but split about a year or two ago. i think their ms is still up tho, but i think it only has their last 2 songs on it


----------



## frmrboi (Jan 26, 2011)

HannahTokes said:


> I reckon Pantera are prob the best metal band of all time but suggestions please


 Black Sabath, 40 years later they still sound fresh and original. 
I'm partial to them because they were who I heard the first time I ever got high.
Metalica is pretty damn good too.


----------



## HannahTokes (Jan 27, 2011)

Black sabath are outstanding! really good to get high too  
But if we were heading in that kind of style i would pick Black label society over Black Sabath i think.


----------



## reefer0420 (Jan 27, 2011)

my fav right now is Job For a Cowboy's newest CD


----------



## HannahTokes (Jan 27, 2011)

Shit man you just reminded me to download some job for a cowboy!


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 27, 2011)

Megadeth, Metallica about 20 years ago... Anthrax..... Rob Zombie... I could go on...


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 27, 2011)

Pantera for classic 

but my all time favourite for sheer genious and technical skill : Sikth. 

[video=youtube;k7BoKOscMrY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7BoKOscMrY[/video]


----------



## hydrotoncleaner (Jan 27, 2011)

laceygirl said:


> Megadeth, Metallica about 20 years ago... Anthrax..... Rob Zombie... I could go on...


i'll second that


----------



## greenkrakzak (Jan 27, 2011)

eh, i could do without megadeth, metallicas old stuff is true, rob zombie live is a great show!
if you like job for a cowboy, look up "job for a sponge" on youtube, its knee deep to spongebob, pretty well done
but in my opinion the most talented metal band out there today is between the buried and me (sorry but screw avenged sevenfold, their new stuff if terribad)
between the buried and me is the only band ive heard that can actually do a very good job covering a queen song!


----------



## bluntedatbirth (Jan 27, 2011)

meshuggah!


----------



## NPatriot (Jan 27, 2011)

*The Nu-Metal band Dope should definitely be mentioned here. Although they fall under the category of Nu-Metal, Metal music is Metal music; I also wouldn't consider them best of all time by any means because I wouldn't categorize their success anywhere near the success of Pantera, Metallica or Ozzy Osbourne for that matter. But Dope definitely has some good tunes to say the least and their name happens to be a mutual friend of mine haha.

Edit: My bad it appears most retailers have Dope classified under the Rock genre. They seem to me like they lean a little heavier toward Metal music for a "Rock" band IMO.
*


----------



## SkunkaDunk (Jan 27, 2011)

Slayer (if you consider metal?) live shows are pretty intense!


----------



## canuckgrow (Jan 28, 2011)

Very good documentary all about metal:

[video=youtube;6PXZ2bctlKA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PXZ2bctlKA&feature=fvst[/video]


Pretty hard to contain all genres of Metal into one best band.....
Black Sabbath would be # 1 for old School
Panterra for shred metal
KISS for Glam or Show Metal
SLAYER for the satanic stuff or death metal.

Very good documentary all about metal:


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 29, 2011)

SkunkaDunk said:


> Slayer (if you consider metal?) live shows are pretty intense!


i beg to differ, i went to the unholy alliance in dublin in 2005 and slayer sucked hard compared to inflames/lamb of god and children of bodom. 

slayer came on stage for an hour played didnt interact with the crowd at all quite frankly i was disapointed :/


----------



## axehooper (Feb 9, 2011)

1. Metallica
2. Iron Maiden
3. X Japan
4. Exodus
5. Lacuna Coil*
*


----------



## SCARHOLE (Feb 9, 2011)

skunkadunk said:


> slayer (if you consider metal?) live shows are pretty intense!


*Fuck yeah Slayer!!!!*
_Got my ass kicked in some slayer pits._


_p.s I seen pantera 7-8 times live, met dimebag an vinnie, still got there autograph under my computer for luck._

_One time live about 94I thew a big joint of some Killer weed (skunk? but I didnt grow it.) on stage, dimbgag lit it up, an gave me a thumbs up._
_Then passed it along to the band. IT WAS SO AWSOME._


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Feb 9, 2011)

i don't care what people say about metallica but they hit the nail on the head in the 80's for metal.


----------



## Charlie Bishop (Feb 10, 2011)

Metallica, Motorhead, Black Sabbath, Iron Madien....No particular order.


----------



## Mike Young (Feb 12, 2011)

Pantera, slayer, metallica, megadeth, sabbath, zombie, etc... And, I'm not afraid to say it.. KING DIAMOND!!! Probably gonna get some mixed feelings about that last one. Ya either love em or hate em.


----------



## Gopedxr (Feb 12, 2011)

God smack, livin in sin. That song is soo bad ass right now all smoked up for the wake bake with this song on the system. Check it


----------



## Axxebond (Feb 17, 2011)

Here are few..

1. X Japan
2. Iron Maiden 
3. Napalm Death
4. Emperor
5. Fear Factory


----------



## julestaylor (Feb 22, 2011)

*1. Metallica
2. Black Sabbath
3. Maiden
4. Megadeth*

The best metalic band all time.


----------

